# Applet - resize



## lumo (8. Sep 2009)

hallo,

ich möche mein applet nach dem start resizen, was allerdings mit der funktion 

```
Applet.resize(width, height);
```
nicht wirklich funktioniert... (ausser beim start durch eclipse)
das applet hat immer noch die standardgröße...

hier mal der html code der das applet einbindet:

```
<HTML>
	<HEAD>
	</HEAD>
	<BODY>		
<applet archive="SeatPicker.jar" code="tt/at/lumo/net/langames/SeatPickerApplet.class" >
	<!-- even if you change this to another valid value... THEN you need to be logged in :P -->
	<param name="RIGHTS" value="VIEW">
	<param name="BGCOLOR" value="248,245,239">
	<param name="LOCATION" value="Test">
</applet>

	</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## Marco13 (8. Sep 2009)

AFAIK kann ein Applet erstmal nicht in der Größe geändert werden - soweit ich weiß liegt das einfach nicht in der Kompetenz eines Applets. Vielleicht könnte man was mit JavaScript dengeln, aber da müßte man erstmal genauer schauen...


----------



## lumo (8. Sep 2009)

die funktion resize gibts aber...
Applet (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## Marco13 (8. Sep 2009)

Ja, das macht Sinn wenn das Applet im Appletviewer angezeigt wird - aber in einem Browserfesnter läuft da erstmal nichts - außer, indem man "applet resize" in eine Suchmaschne eintippt, und sich mal die Ergebnisse ansieht: Tip 80: Resize applets within browser frames - JavaWorld - wie gesagt, mit JavaScript kann man da wohl was machen, habe da jetzt aber auch noch nicht genauer nachgelesen...


----------



## lumo (9. Sep 2009)

naja, per javascript machts aber keinen sinn, da ich IM applet weiss, wie groß es sein soll, nicht ausserhalb. 
naja, egal, dann wird der content einfach zentriert

trotzdem danke

PS: den artikel hatte ich auch schon gegoogelt, nur gibt es hier im board oftmal besseres wissen als google liefert...


----------



## Marco13 (12. Sep 2009)

Bei dem _ersten_ Hinweis auf JavaScript meinte ich, dass es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit gibt, VOM Applet aus (vielleicht irgendwie mit getAppletContext oder so) über JavaScript die Größe des Applets zu ändern ... ich denke, dass es wohl möglich ist, von einem Applet aus eine JavaScript-Funktion von der einbettenden HTML Seite aufzurufen - da müßte ich aber auch erstmal genauer schauen, das war nur ein Gedanke


----------



## lumo (12. Sep 2009)

auf die idee wäre ich nicht gekommen, danke für deinen hinweis...


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Nov 2009)

Ausführbares Code-Beispiel:
AppletResize-Applet


----------

